# ONT3D First tournament Batawa ski hills.



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Based on what was being posted on FB, it seemed like the turnout was quite good??? I haven't seen any actual results or any confirmed attendance numbers, but I thought I saw they had between 75 to 100 people, that seems about average.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

The results are all posted Robert.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Bobby, we can't thank you enough for the kind words and the support you have shown us since the beginning. We will only continue to grow and achieve greatness with people like you behind us. Thank you so much for being such an outstanding member, mentor, friend and shooter!


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Haileebird said:


> The results are all posted Robert.


Sorry, I didn't realize the stuff posted on FB was the complete results. I only counted about 60 people so thought I was missing something.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

We didn't post guest scores unless it was requested. Payouts and cash pots will be available this afternoon.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's classy that you haven't made much of it, so I'll say it: I think it's fantastic that literally one of the best in the world was in attendance. Imagine having an inaugural golf event, not even national in scope, and Mike Weir or Graham Delaet were to show up? I realize archery and golf can't be compared in that sense, but that's not my point anyway - just saying that clearly you're doing something right to attract a high level of talent. And even if the attendance were "average" in terms of size, it was the first time. I'd call that a success. 

Bravo!


----------



## viktorsmash (Feb 10, 2014)

Is there a picture gallery somewhere I can check out? Would love to see what the course looked like.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, right on the facebook page. Facebook.com/ont3d


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

LMacD said:


> I think it's classy that you haven't made much of it, so I'll say it: I think it's fantastic that literally one of the best in the world was in attendance. Imagine having an inaugural golf event, not even national in scope, and Mike Weir or Graham Delaet were to show up? I realize archery and golf can't be compared in that sense, but that's not my point anyway - just saying that clearly you're doing something right to attract a high level of talent. And even if the attendance were "average" in terms of size, it was the first time. I'd call that a success.
> 
> Bravo!


 You are absolutely correct, to have Chris Perkins in the house was a giant feather in the cap for Ont3D. Chris is world class archer who has competed successfully on the worlds biggest stages. My young friend Mike Shotlander was thrilled to be shooting head to head

with Chris in the shootdown.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

And I was thrilled to be shooting against Bobby (now a Bow Grumpie ) in the shoot down. That aside, this was a first class event that even if you were a skeptic, by attending that skepticism would have disappeared. 

This is the only organization in Ontario that truly supports 3D, rather than giving lip service. 

I for one congratulate Hailee, Eric and their great team of volunteers. I will continue to attend the shoots and be an unapologetic cheerleader. 

This can only be a good thing for our sport!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. I sincerely appreciate all of your love and support for us as individuals and as our organization.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Great to hear of such a success for the first shoot. See you in Clinton !


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like 68 registered shooters ..good turnout ..way to go guys...hope some day to endure rough terrain again...health allowing... kudo`s to all..great effort


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

The Hullet shoot is flat and easy walking if you can make it out ted. Would love to have you!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just might make it will check site for location and time... actually taking a holiday this year ... so might conflict ..I`ll talk to my shooting buddy mike Wilson ..great job hailee and eric..


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been shooting for many many years.And have watched this sport go up and down for what ever reasons.In my honest opinion if we as shooters want our sport to go to a higher level.This is the way and these are the people to do it.Together with support from us the ones that love to play with bows and arrows.We all can have something absolutly great.Thank you very much Eric and Hailee and there crew you all Rock.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The photos looked like a US shoot, which is a real compliment I think. I was gutted to miss it but it makes me tempted to get a compound and shoot a couple of the events as I'm not sure the SSUS class will catch on for a couple of years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I think we will open the SSUS class to all equipment. It's going to be tough to be restrictive in our infancy.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

We are tossing around the idea of removing restrictions on that class aside from no sight or stab. If we can get enough competitors to warrant a "trad" AND a "modern single string" class we will look at that in future.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

ONT3D payouts! 

We paid back a total of $2,452.00 to our members this past weekend! PLUS We have a current retained pot for $236.00 for Shooter of the Year!

Here are the results:

K50-
Chris Perkins - $300, Mike Shotlander - $175.00, Sheldon Maddox - $100.00, Kyle Dearing - $50.00, Mark Janeck - $25.00

SK50-
Bobby Brown - $100.00, Rob Raby - $60.00, Bruce Dickson - $40.00, Simon Bonenfant - $25.00, Ron Perreault - $25.00

WK50-
Debbie Brown - $50.00, Lindsey Hebel - $20.00

UK50-
Brad Hill - $200.00, Hawk Jacobs - $100.00, Tamas Kiraly - $50.00, Robert Ulrich - $25.00, Jason Doupe - $25.00

SUK50 - Charles Kelly - $100.00, Ross Hildebrant - $60.00, Doug Fudge - $40.00, Carl Jones - $25.00, Vince Ientile - $25.00

K40 - Tim Quan - $80.00, Shane Sweetapple - $40.00, Pat Adam - $20.00

UK40 - Travis Genge - $100.00, Drew Perkins - $60.00, Grant Wallace - $36.00

WUK40 - Ashley Vorstenbosch - $28.00

WK40 - Kaitlyn Ulrich - $40.00, Carla Connelly - $16.00

FP40 - Daniel Lortie - $40.00, Gord Shield - $16.00

Xbow - Glenn Carey - $28.00

SSUS - Alexander Button - $28.00

I will be contacting people this evening regarding outstanding balances! Thank you so much for the support, and we will see you in Hullet!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Great job ...lots of winners


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well between you and Mike Ted ya got one good set of Knees



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> just might make it will check site for location and time... actually taking a holiday this year ... so might conflict ..I`ll talk to my shooting buddy mike Wilson ..great job hailee and eric..


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well Looks like you guys in the K50 will get a second chance shooting with Chris Perkins. Confirmed he will be in Hullet..





LMacD said:


> I think it's classy that you haven't made much of it, so I'll say it: I think it's fantastic that literally one of the best in the world was in attendance. Imagine having an inaugural golf event, not even national in scope, and Mike Weir or Graham Delaet were to show up? I realize archery and golf can't be compared in that sense, but that's not my point anyway - just saying that clearly you're doing something right to attract a high level of talent. And even if the attendance were "average" in terms of size, it was the first time. I'd call that a success.
> 
> Bravo!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Rule Amendment Announcement:

We have three minor rule amendments we would like to announce. As always, due to feedback from our shooters, we want to make things more appealing for everyone. Please engage and let us know what you think

Here they are:

1) All women's classes, until they grow, will not offer a "Senior" division. This will allow for bigger classes and better payouts for all. We WILL always offer a women's class for all of our standard classes EXCEPT UK30, SSUS and CROSSBOW.

2) SSUS will now be open to all UNSIGHTED single string equipment types, WITHOUT a stabilizer. The numbers are not big enough to be exclusive, and once we have attendance to divide the equipment types into MODERN and TRADITIONAL, we will 100% offer that. Once again, this will increase the pot and increase the competition.

3) ALL SHOOTDOWN LEVELS MUST HAVE 5 SHOOTERS MINIMUM. If a 50 yard class does NOT have 5 shooters, the final score for the regulation round will dictate the final standings. This will speed up the end result of the tournaments and allow for quicker departure post tournament.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Kate's Station, located at 76988 Vanastra Rd, Clinton, ON N0M 1L0, is a fantastic little family restaurant with excellent pricing and a wonderful atmosphere. 

The owner, Angelo, is very supportive of ONT3D and our competitors. They are offering a 20% meal discount for the duration of the Warthog Shootout at the Hullett Marsh!


----------

